# how to replace vets dvd player



## Routanmatty (Sep 5, 2015)

Hi there just joined this great website and thanks for any help you can give me.

A few weeks back my little treasures put a coin into the lower rear dvd player and I couldn't get it out. I continued using the main unit to play DVDs in the back to keep everyone happy.

A few days ago the rear DVDs screen stopped working, the bottom did player stopped working, no vanity lights.....so I tried to replace the blown m10 fuse but it immediately blew.

My assumption is that I need to replace the bottom dvd player which must have a short due to coin damage but I have no idea how to remove / disconnect the player, so that I can replace the fuse to see if it still blows.

Could someone please tell me how I can get access to the screws at the front of the rear did player, ie how do I remove the black panel, heat controls etc? I'm worried that I am going to have to take the entire dash off to access it?

Again thank you so much for your help.

Matt


----------



## LaurensDad (Nov 23, 2011)

Try these instructions. I used these to install our screen system in our Routan

http://moparcarparts.com/instructions/82211871.pdf


----------

